
The Most Expensive Thing in the World - Priceless Object - 900Billion US$ - kelvinhugginsv
https://www.scribd.com/document/388195735/Priceless-Object-The-Most-Expensive-Thing-in-the-World
======
kelvinhugginsv
“Take mud, the most humble material on earth, mold it and assign it the
highest price in the world. Change it as many times as necessary” Current
Price - 900Billion US $ - Fiat Money

